# Lecteur pdf export notes



## Belisaire (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Ma douce et tendre m'offre un Ipad pour mon anniv' :rose:
Je commence donc à prospecter pour les applications qui me seront utiles.

Voilà ma question - à laquelle mes recherches n'ont pas permis de trouver de réponses - quelle lecteur de pdf permet de prendre des notes sur le document (classique !), mais également de les exporter ensuite dans un format quelconque lisible par un traitement de texte ?

L'idée est de prendre des notes tranquillou sur des pdf scientifiques et ensuite d'exporter les notes qui constituent une sorte de fiche de lecture.

Merci de vos lumières.

Belisaire


----------



## Jellybass (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

iAnnotatePDF marche très bien pour cela.


----------



## Belisaire (20 Mai 2012)

Merci à toi.
Je vais regarder.


----------



## Belisaire (23 Mai 2012)

re-salut,

je dois être idiot, mais je n'ai pas compris comment faire. Je ne trouve que l'option qui permet d'exporter le pdf et les notes. Pas juste les notes pour les retravailler dans un traitement de texte.

Help !

Belisaire


----------



## Jellybass (23 Mai 2012)

Une fois un PDF annoté, il faut retourner dans la bibliothèque, sélectionner ce PDF et cliquer sur "email".

On a alors 3 possibilités : envoyer le fichier avec annotations (lisibles et modifiables dans Aperçu), envoyer le fichier avec annotations incrustées (visibles dans Aperçu) ou envoyer le PDF seul.


----------

